# PI[c]



## mike4004 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo
ich fange gerade erst an in C zu Programmieren und ich such jetzt die Konstante Pi bei eurer such und  mit google finde ich nix passendes also woher bekomme ich die Zahl Pi gibt es dafür in c eine Konstante?

mfg mike4004


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Dezember 2005)

In der Headerdatei math.h sollte die Konstante M_PI definiert sein.


----------



## mike4004 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

danke für die antwort allerdings bekomme ich folgete Fehlermeldung

error C2065: 'M_PI' : undeclared identifier

bei dem code

```
#include <math.h>
#include <stdio.h>

void main(void){

	double i = M_PI;

	printf("%lf",i);
	}
```

kann mir jemand helfen den mein Lehrer meinte auch das es M_PI gibt wie er uns die hausübung gegeben hat!

ich benutze Visual C++ 6.0


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Dezember 2005)

moin


Versuch mal die win32.h da gibt es die Konstante M_PI.
Oder definiere sie dir einfach selbst per:

```
#define M_PI 3.141592654
```


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## mike4004 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi

sorry das ich noch mal frage aber mein compiler kennt keine  win32.h meinst du die windows.h ?

achja kann ich irgentwie in die math.h einsehen so das ich sehen kann ob die konstante definiert ist?


mfg mike4004


----------



## mike4004 (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi

danke für euere Hilfe das Problem hat sich schon von selbst gelöst ich hab mal in den ordner mit den includes ihneingesehen und keine zahlgefunden die Pi auch nur ähnlich sieht.

des halb definiere ich sie jetzt selbst in der math.h.

mfg mike4004


----------

